# Lula Bridge



## ngaduckhunter (Jan 4, 2010)

I cant get over the lack of ducks at lula bridge.
Even with frozen pockets and the freeze up this wekkend... no ducks and little shooting heard(5 shots mabye). Hunted the main lake saturday and no birds there either.
Scouted early season at lula and saw lots of birds. Once season opened they are gone. There has got to birds holed up there somewhere. Anyone feel like talkin... private messages are cool with me.


----------



## kkennett (Jan 4, 2010)

I've had largely the same experience on Lanier this year.  There were ducks earlier, but now I see very few.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 4, 2010)

Ask yourself this- 

What does a large lake like Lanier offer a Duck in the way of food???

There are plenty of local waters nearby that offer -

Food
Cover
Refuge- from hunters

Good Luck!


----------



## Inspector (Jan 4, 2010)

Have y'all noticed, too, that even though it hasn't been above freezing for two days, most of the small ponds are still open?   Has the freezing point of water changed?   Or has all the rain we've had raised the water temperatures?


----------



## fulltime (Jan 4, 2010)

the wind is keeping alot of water open


----------



## rockpile317 (Jan 4, 2010)

I hunted where I usually see 15-30 birds a morning and yesterday we saw zero thats the first time thats happened this year but it was the coldest its been all year also. Maybe it pushed them south.


----------

